

We need your help to figure out what the photo is? - jarvan
http://www.picanswers.com

======
nreece
I came across a similar website a few days back. I suppose the creator of
isonme.com already has a patent pending for "Human-powered mobile visual
search and feedback" ( <http://www.tmsullivan.org/patents.html> )

